# Buck escaped, fought with ram. Head injury.



## NachoFarm (Oct 30, 2012)

So we though we could pull it off having a buck and ram at the same time.  We tried to keep them separate by putting the buck in a stall with the does and let the ram and ewes have run of the pasture but the buck was intent on causing mayhem.  He broke the stall, like BROKE DOWN THE WALLS, THE DOOR, EVERYTHING!  He then ran outside a promptly started harassing our ram.  Well now my husband says the ram has a red welt above his one eye.  I haven't seen it myself but he says it's not bleeding and doesn't appear to be a deep gash or cut.  Should I do anything to it or just watch and let it heal on its own?  For reference, obnoxious smelly man goat is going back to his home tomorrow because this isn't going to work.  I guess no kids for us next year.


----------



## NachoFarm (Oct 31, 2012)

Was this the wrong forum for this post?  I couldn't find anywhere for non-urgent injuries.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 31, 2012)

you can post under sheep, either under diseases section or under everything section, since this isn't an emergency.  You can ask to have this thread moved by clicking on the report button on the thread. 

As far as your ram, it sounds like he is okay.  

Things for swelling would include
RX  Banamine

and 

RX  dexamethazone   

Sorry it didn't work out.  

Putting 2 or 3 strands of electric on the inside would help keep your buck in.


----------



## NachoFarm (Oct 31, 2012)

I tried putting it in Everything Sheep but it was removed.  

I just couldn't believe that he broke down wooden doors, we figured if he had the does in with him that he wouldn't bother trying to get at the ram.  Having to chase them both down and try and separate them was pretty scary for me though, you should see the horns on him!

Is there a thread that maybe lists a general livestock first aid kit, a list of things to have on hand.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 31, 2012)

I think if you just do a search you should find a list.

Have you gotten hold of the ram and checked him over closely?


----------



## NachoFarm (Oct 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Have you gotten hold of the ram and checked him over closely?


No, not yet.  He's not aggressive or mean but we've only owned him since Saturday and I'm actually kind of afraid of him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 31, 2012)

I would definitely take a close look at him to make sure he doesn't have a bad cut or something. Then once you know how bad it is would determine what steps to take next.


----------



## NachoFarm (Nov 1, 2012)

Well it's definitely a gash, probably from the bucks giant horns.  It doesn't appear gooey or bleeding but it does look to be about an inch wide.  Do I leave it alone?


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 1, 2012)

If you can, washing and patting dry would be good. Then use whatever antibiotic/antiseptic you have and coat it well. 

I had a ewe who raced head on into a tube gate many years ago (so likely same sort of impact injury) and she split her head open down to the skull bones. We cleaned it, spread my daughter's fake nail glue on and pressed it closed. Then after it dried we antibiotic-ed it all up. She healed and lived a long life with just the tiniest little scar. I felt like a good plastic surgeon!

The big thing is to keep an eye on her and make sure no infection sets in, and treat it promptly if it does.

They are pretty tough and heal up well most of the time.


----------



## NachoFarm (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't think I'll be able to close the wound much at this point.  Washing and polysporin will be better than nothing then?  Ugh, I think I'll wait until my husband gets home because I'm not comfortable handling by myself.


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 1, 2012)

Washing it out sooner rather than later would be best, but whatever you need to do.
And luckily it's not the fly season.


----------



## NachoFarm (Nov 1, 2012)

Hmm, any advice on getting my hands on him and safely being able to wash it out?  It is on his head right, so I think coming at him with water to wash out a cut on his head...the girl we got him from said not to touch his head at all.  I don't want him to freak out and hurt himself...or me.


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 1, 2012)

How tame is he?
I would catch him (if tame get a halter on him or just a slip rope around his neck), or bait him in w/ feed to get the rope or halter on. 

Our last nasty ram was a bugger - I would make a big circle (like lasso) out of one of the horse long lines - make the loop by clipping the snap around the rope-, bait him in next to the gate with feed while I was safely on the other side, slip the rope over his head and snug it up under his chin by the jawbone , then tether him to the fence post the gate is mounted on. Then I could do whatever I wanted to him, or be in his space without worry.  

A large (20-60ml) syringe to flush the wound, pat it dry, apply your ointment or spray, then let him loose.

Good luck!


----------

